# The Beautiful One Growing UP



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

My little cutie is growing up! She's turning out to be the sweetest little goat. 6 months old already, they grow up so fast,


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I love her  your lucky all my purdy goats are stuck up......the more beautiful the more stuck up lol. You should be proud of your girl


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

What a lovely doe!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty little lady! She looks to have a sweet personality too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

look at that sweet face! she's sooo cute!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

She is the sweetest little goat, loves her snuggles and rubs and leans you me. She's also a great athlete


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow! She is totally gorgeous!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Willow Pillow Pants says, "Happy Friday the 13th"!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Willow Pillow Pants...LOL!!! 
:slapfloor:


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I know, it's bad enough I baby talk to my goats. I bet it'd be a hoot of a thread if someone started at, "What cutesy pootsy name does your goat have?"


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

awe precious!


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

She is lovely!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! She's pretty


----------

